# error 0x80070052



## vjhooper (Oct 7, 2014)

When I try to move files from my laptop to an external hard drive I get error 0x80070052. What do I do to get the files to move?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This is caused by having too many folders in the Root of the Drive. Create a Folder name it something like Backup or give it todays Date. Copy all of your files into this Folder.


----------

